# Home with a good price in Western wa.



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't know if the link will post but this home is a great price for the area wish there were more pictures to post nice size metal garage shop and a barn... property is next to Gifford Pinchot National forest shy 3 acres.. employment is not great in the area and you are far from big cities.. http://www.johnlscott.com/jls/modul...stingpopup.asp?mlsid=101&mlsnumber=503577&l=y 
I think they would take 40,000. it's been on the market for a long time...


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd love to see more pictures of the land and house. Do you live close by? Looks almost exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

I am about an hour and a half away I can get you some next weekend there doesn't seem to be any interest at all in the property so I am going to ask a realtor friend to look into what the problem. I am wondering if there is a septic problem or something else.. I know the area has virtually no employment and to get any jobs there you have to know someone or be local


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

thinking maybe because it only has a wood stove......gets cold in the winter.


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes very cold in the winter this one in the high country. Wood stove wouldn't slow me down in fact it would be a bonus, I threw a switch in the electric heat 20 years ago... There is definitely a learning curve with wood heat, not everyone's cup of tea.


----------

